
Age, Race, and Gender Affect Software Engineering Pay - bartdegoede
https://whoisnnamdi.com/age-race-gender-software-engineering-pay/
======
downerending
s/affect/are correlated with/

~~~
whoisnnamdi
Author here

An important distinction!

I cover this and the overall methodology here [1]

[1] [https://whoisnnamdi.com/highest-paid-software-
engineers-2020...](https://whoisnnamdi.com/highest-paid-software-
engineers-2020/)

